# Micromaster 440 Anfängerfragen



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich nehme zu Ersten Mal einen Siemens micromaster 440 in Betrieb und setze die Parameter.

Nun bin ich bei dem Parameter P0304[3] Motornennspannung  angekommen.

Die 3 in eckigen Klammern steht für den Index.

Wenn ich in den Parameter P0304 reingehe, habe ich nur "in000", "in001" und "in002".

Der index 3 taucht nicht auf, oder es ist "in002", wenn man von 0 anfängt zu zählen.

Fakt ist, dass ich den "in002" in dem Parameter P0304 nicht ändern kann.

Dieser steht fest auf 230V, ich brauche aber 400V.

Den Zugriffslevel habe ich auf 4 (höchste Stufe) gestellt. 

Warum kann ich den Parameter nicht ändern? Oder wird der richtige Index in003 nicht angezeigt?


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Dezember 2016)

Diese Parameter werden im Rahmen der Schenllinbetriebnahme eingestellt.
Aus der Hüfte: P10=1


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Den Motornennstrom P0305 kann ich auch nicht ändern.

Das heißt ich habe keine Berechtigung. Aber ich habe doch den maximalen Zugriffslevel ausgewählt.


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Der Parameter P10 ist bei mit auf  0 - Ready.


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Ahh, P10 muss auf 1 gestellt werden !


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Dezember 2016)

Die Parameter Nennspannung und Nennstrom ziehen eine Berechnung der Motorparameter nach sich.
Mit P10=1 wirst Du durch die wichtigen Parameter für die Inbetriebnahme geführt.
Ohne das ist keine Änderung in den Grundparametern möglich.

PS: RTFM!
Steht bei den Parametern in Deiner Parameterliste nicht dabei "Nur änderbar bei P10=1"? Bei mir (MM420) schon.


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Danke! In der Parameterliste steht es drinnen!


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Habe noch eine Frage:

Warum wird der Parameter P0701 "Funktion Digitaleingang 1" nicht auf dem Bedientableau angezeigt?  

Habe bei P700 "Auswahl Befehlsquelle" die Klemmleiste ausgewählt.


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Dezember 2016)

Im ersten Schritt: Schnell-IBN abschließen.
Im zweiten Schriitt die Details parametrieren.

Für die Schnell-IBN sind nur Motorparameter, Rampen, Grenzen, Befehlsquelle und die Sollwertquelle (300er, 700 und 1000 (1080,1082,1120,1121)) interessant. Die dahinterliegenden Parameter erreichst Du ausserhalb der IBN immer.


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Wie schießt man die IBN ab?

Ich hebe, nachdem ich die ganzen Werte eingegeben habe, den Parameter P0340 "Berechnung der Motorparameter 
" auf 1 gesetzt. Danach wurden so wie es in der Anleitung steht die restlichen Werte ermittelt und gespeichert.

Dann habe in nach der Anleitung "Siemens-Micromaster-440-Manual" weitergemacht und sehe keinen P0701 Parameter.


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Ah! P0003 auf 1 setzen! Dann gehts


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Dezember 2016)

Ende Schnell IBN beim MM420 P3900!


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Ok, nun möchte ich den Motor in Betrieb nehmen.

Habe einen Inkementalgeber mit Baugruppe am Micromaster angeschlossen und parametriert.
Im Parameter r61 sehe ich die Ist-Frequenz. Diese kommt von dem Inkrementalgeber.

Nun möchte ich, dass der Hauptsollwert P1070 die Geberistfrequenz ist.
Was muss ich dann im Parameter P1070 einstellen?

In der Parameterliste sind nicht alle Auswahlmöglichkeiten gelistet.


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Dezember 2016)

Da muss ich passen -

1. Hab ich ad hoc das Handbuch nicht da
2. Hatte ich in Verbindung mit den MM420/440 diesen Anwendungsfall noch nicht.


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Habe vor paar Wochen Siemens  vorab wegen Inkrementalgeber als Hauptsollwert angefragt.

Man hat mir gesagt, dass es möglich ist und auch
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ein Bild geschickt.

Bei Hauptsollwert steht r61, CO: Geberistfrequenz.
Wie stelle ich das ein?


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Was ich sagen möchte ist, dass ich bei dem Parameter P1070 keine auswahl "r61" habe. Dort sind nur Zahlen. Maximale Zahl ist 2890.0.


----------



## Neurorancer (12 Dezember 2016)

Noch eine Frage: Wie starte ich den Umrichter, dass ich sehen kann was er macht? Durch das Drücken des grünen "I" Knopfes passiert garnichts.


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Dezember 2016)

Das hast Du bei der Befehlsquelle festgelegt


----------



## Neurorancer (13 Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich den Analogwert als Sollwert-quelle festlege, dann funktioniert alles.

Jetzt muss ich versuchen irgendwie das Signal des Inkrementalgebers als Sollwert zu setzen.

Hier ist die Parameterliste:
http://www.mawos.com.pl/Files/MM440_LP_DE.pdf


----------



## Neurorancer (13 Dezember 2016)

Ich hab's, man musste den Wert 61 im Parameter 1070 einstellen.


----------



## Neurorancer (13 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe wieder ein Problem. Es geht um die Digitale Ausgänge.

Ich möchte den dritten Ausgang DO3 dazu nutzen, um Fehler im Antrieb zu detektieren. Dazu habe ich den Paramter P0733 auf 52.3 gesetzt.
nun ist es so, dass der Ausgang ständig auf 1 ist. Den Motor kann ich aber trotzdem problemlos betreiben...
Normal müsste doch gleich eine Fehlermeldung auf dem Display angezeigt werden, wenn ein Fehler auftaucht oder?


----------



## Neurorancer (13 Dezember 2016)

In dem Parameter "r0947[8] CO: Letzte Fehlermeldung"  ist nichts drinnen.
Anscheinend keine Fehler. Aber warum gibt dann der Ausgang eine Fehlermeldung.

Habe dem Ausgang auch schon probeweiser eine andere Funktion zugewiesen gehabt um die Verschaltung zu prüfen.
Aber es ist schaltungstechnisch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Neurorancer (13 Dezember 2016)

Hier ist das Zustandswort des Umrichters



In der Anzeige sind jetzt 16 Bits dargestellt. Aber wie liest man das ab?


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2016)

Kann es sein, das das Signal invertiert ist?
Also Dir eigentlich signalisiert, das keine Störung aktiv ist. Im Sinne der Drahtbruchsicherheit...
Provozier doch eine Störung (Motor 1 Phase abklemmen). Dann siehst Du es.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2016)

Zum deuten des ZSW: Schau mal auf die ersten Seiten der Parameterliste. Da steht die Lesevorschrift.


----------



## Neurorancer (13 Dezember 2016)

Meine Güte, es steht alles in der Parameterliste und ich stelle das Internet auf den Kopf  

So mein Statuswort besagt, dass ich keinen Fehler habe. 

Habe nochmal den Parameter 733 Fehler aktiv angeschaut: dort steht zusätzlich 0 Geschlossen.

Ich überlege mir ob evtl. was schief gehen kann, wenn ich beim Motor eine Phase abklemme.
Der Umrichter wird dann aber erst meckern, wenn ich den Motor starte, richtig?
Kann dabei etwas kaputt gehen?


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2016)

Normal passiert nix. Phasenausfall ist eine normale Störung die ohne FU vom Motorschutz erfasst wird.
Mit FU hat der die Störung zu erfassen.


----------



## Neurorancer (13 Dezember 2016)

Gut, jetzt möchte ich durch das Setzen des Digitaleinganges 2 eine Festfrequenz fahren.

Dazu habe ich den Parameter: P1022[3] BI: Festfrequenz-Auswahl Bit 2  auf 10Hz gestellt.
Beim setzen das Bits passiert nichts.
Aber beim Drehen des Drehgebers dreht sich der Motor. 
Genau das sollte aber nicht sein.
Gewollt ist, dass sich der Motor mit einer festen Frequenz dreht und der Drehgeber keinen Einfluss mehr hat.


----------



## Neurorancer (14 Dezember 2016)

Habe weitergemacht und probiert.
Nun sieht es so aus: 
Der Parameter P1000 "Festsollwert" auf 30 "kein Hauptsollwert + Festfrequenz"
Der Parameter P1070 "Auswahl Hauptsollwert" auf 61 "Encoder"

Folgendes kommt raus: 
1.Der Drehgeber steht still und DI2 wird gesetzt => Motor dreht mit Festdrehzahl
2.Der Drehgeber dreht und DI2 ist nicht gesetzt => Motor dreht mit der Geschwindigkeit des Drehgebers
3. Der Drehgeber dreht und der DI2 wird gesetzt => Motor dreht mit der Geschwindigkeit des Drehgebers und wird mit der Festfrequenz überlagert!
Genau das will ich nicht. Ich möchte dass die Festfrequenz dominant wird und beim setzen des DI02 der Encoder dann keinen Einfluss hat.

Ich werde da wahrscheinlich beim Siemens Kundencenter anrufen. (Ist es überhaupt kostenlos?) 

Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich durch die Nutzung eines Relais, sodass wenn ein Signal an DI an umrichter geht, die Encoder-Leitungen A,B getrennt werden.


----------



## Neurorancer (14 Dezember 2016)

An diejenigen, die später das Gleiche Problem haben:

Motor soll sich mit einer festen Drehzahl drehen und bei bedarf die Geschwindigkeit von dem Drehgeber beziehen,
habe ich eine Lösung.

Der Hauptsollwert ist eine Festdrehzahl: P1070 = 1024
Der Zusatzsollwert P1075 = 61 //Drehgeber
Zusatzsollwertsperre P1074 = 722.1 //über DI2 lässt sich der Drehegeber abschalten

Digitalereingang DI2 konfigurieren P702 = 99
Werte speichern: P971 = 1


----------



## Nikolas92 (8 April 2017)

ich habe in ähnliches problem. ich habe alle motordaten eingetragen. Als befehlsquelle habe ich in P0700 die 2 gewählt weil ich befehle über die Klemmenleiste geben möchte.
ich habe dem Digital 1 die Ein/aus funktion zugewiesen.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe müsste ich den FU jetzt ein und ausschalten über einen digitalen ausgang an meiner SPS. 
es tut sich aber nichts. 
kann es sein das ich dem FU noch eine Frequenz zuweisen muss mit der er startet? 
oder habe ich evtl etwas überlesen?


----------

